# Siberian Mastiff?



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay, dog people. Here is one for you:

A cable guy came to my house today to check our service and proceeded to tell my husband and I that today when he went home for lunch this afternoon his 300 pound Siberian Mastiff jumped on him and hurt his back.

First of all, I am fairly certain that there is no such thing as a Siberian Mastiff. I know there is a Neopolatin Mastiff, Tibetan Mastiff, Bull Mastiff, Plain ol' Mastiff...second of all, I am fairly certain that no "normal dog" weighs 300 pounds....especially since the Guiness Book of World Records has Hercules, weighing in at 284 pounds, as the world's largest dog.

Is this guy an idiot or does he think I am one (or am I one?)


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow. Yeah...people are kinda dumb sometimes. If you're gonna tell a story at least make it _somewhat_ believable. He probably gets away with the breed claim all the time but 300 lbs? C'mon now. If a dog that size jumped on you, you probably wouldn't get back up.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I almost thought this thread was going to have pics of a siberian husky X mastiff when I opened it. I googled it and the only thing I could come up with was a "west-siberian mastiff" that resembles a CO (and according to the site the dog s a "variant" of the CO) with sibe coloring and is from Asia/Europe somewhere. I don't think his dog weighs 300 pounds though and the dog is listed as very rare on the site - (which looks like it's reliability could go either way). The site was in French and translated read on to say that the dog does not excel as a companion or service animal. It mostly serves as a fighter and hunter. The site reads on to say in groups of four the dogs are capable of taking down a tiger however the dog is difficult to teach. 

Interesting but with so little information out there and how rare the dog is claimed to be I kinda wonder how your cable guy could afford one. 

http://www.milouchouchou.com/fiche_race.php?alpha=1170


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

He was probably talking about his mail-order old lady. Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

This is all I could find on that super-rare, exotic breed. Still don't think it is 300lbs though....maybe 200. 








[/IMG]


LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Bella, I saw that, too and LOLed. 

I am just convinced--cable guy=idiot who thinks everyone else is an idiot, too.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

theyogachick said:


> Bella, I saw that, too and LOLed.
> 
> I am just convinced--cable guy=idiot who thinks everyone else is an idiot, too.


Someone did a helluva job w/Photoshop...that is kinda cool!

Jim Carey probably wasn't far from the truth about dem cable guys...LOL Although *most* I've met have been fairly normal. Maybe he was trying to be....funny?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I wouldn't think that a 300lb dog would be capable of jumping on someone...


----------



## Nos118 (Nov 30, 2011)

There was a group several years ago advertising West Siberean Mastiffs for sale that ended up being a cross of giant malamutes and some kind of wolf or something. Its possible he is just misinformed over a breed, but the size claim is a huge exaggeration, as the largest males I could find from that instance were 230 to 250 pounds. The group was in Michigan I believe, but they shut down in 07 or 08 because the dogs were fairly unpredictable and violent. Not something you ever want to see, particularly in an animal that size.


----------



## healtrimpa (Dec 15, 2011)

This is an amazing book to read about the Mastiff Secrets. I have read and got a lot of knowledge about Buying, Raising, and Caring for a Mastiff. 
http://www.amazon.com/Mastiff-Secrets-Ultimate-Everything-Raising/dp/1449922457


----------

